# Orientierungslos bei Quests



## Bonemaster (15. März 2007)

Hier ist die Problematik

Ich hab bei fast jeden quest keine ahnung wo ich da hin muss
Finde mich einfach nich zurecht     
kann ich mir nicht irgend ein (legales nicht von blizzard gespertes) programm laden das mir zeigt wo ich für meine quests hin muss???

ich danke im vorraus für jede hilfe


----------



## Denji (KdV) (15. März 2007)

Für was gibts Blasc XD


----------



## Len (15. März 2007)

1. Questlog lesen, das reicht in 8 von 10 Fällen vollkommen aus. Falls nicht, dann...

2. Ein AddOn Mod laden welches dir Koordinaten anzeigen kann (zB TitanPanel, gibts hier bei buffed)

3. auf buffed.de surfen, den Titel der Quest in die Suchzeile eintippen, anklicken und Kommentare lesen.

4. Ingame die Quest erledigen.


@Für die Horde und so weiter... mit Blasc wird er/sie nicht viel anfangen können, was Quests anbelangt o_O


----------



## Bonemaster (16. März 2007)

als erstes mal er XD            desweiteren dank ich für die so schnell kommende hilfe und      ich habe bereits titanpanal     kannste mir da bitte erklären wie ich mir da die koordinaten anzeigen lassen kann


----------



## Len (16. März 2007)

Hi und Moin Bonemaster.


Solltest du das AddOn noch nicht 'installiert' haben; entpacke das Zip File in dein WoW Verzeichnis nach ...\Interface\AddOns.
Nach dem einloggen, bei der Charakterauswahl klick links unten auf den AddOn Button und kuck mal was da alles so steht.
Afaik sollten da Dinge stehen wie Titan Panel, Titan Panel [Bag], Titan Panel [XP] etc etc und eben Titan Panel [Coords], welches für die Koordinaten ingame zuständig ist.
Durch an/abhaken aktivierst bzw deaktivierst du das jeweilige Zusatzfeature. TitanPanel selbst solltest du nicht deaktivieren, weil sonst haste schlussendlich kein Panel ingame. 

Wenn du TitanPanel bereits 'installiert' haben solltest, scheinen nach dem einloggen mit deinem Charakter (meistens) oben und unten zwei schwarz-graue Leisten mit div. Informationen. 

Unter anderem steht dann dort zB Sturmwind (56,79). Das sind Koordinaten.  Ebenfalls erscheinen Koordinaten wenn du die Weltkarte über M aufrufst. Das ist sehr hilfreich.

zB befindest du dich in Goldhain auf 43,65 und sollst die Tiefenschachtmine erforschen. Du hast aber keine Ahnung wo sich diese befinden könnte. 
Du gehst auf Buffed, suchst nach der Quest und liest das sich die Mine auf ca. 39,82 befindet.
Also machst du die Weltkarte auf, fährst mit dem Mauszeiger bisschen rum bis dir ca. 39.82 angezeigt wird und läufst schlussendlich dort hin.

Keine Angst, wenn du zu Gebieten hinmusst die du noch nicht aufgedeckt hast; die Koordinaten werden dir auch in nicht aufgedeckten Bereichen angezeigt. 


Mh ja, noch Fragen/Probleme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonemaster (16. März 2007)

jo ok danke      das meiste war mir bereits bekannt XD     auch das mit den koordinaten        aber trotzdem danke                                     das was mir nicht bekannt war ist das man hier in buffed auch die koordinaten nachschlagen kann

da hätte ich noch eine frage             kann man das nicht auch anders machen    also ich meine das der ort des quests mit einen crouser angezeigt wird
ohne den manuell zu setzen???
das wär eigentlich meine letzte frage


----------



## Len (16. März 2007)

Catographer kann das :>
Oder schreibt mans Cathographer? dunno.


----------



## Bonemaster (16. März 2007)

und wo kann ich den Cathographer laden?


----------



## daLord (16. März 2007)

das ist ein Ace-Addon. Gibts also bei http://files.wowace.com/. 

Aber kann Cartographer wirklich automatisch Quests anzeige? Soweit ich weiß kan nder sich doch nur Questgeber merken wenn man einmal da war oder? Oder war das Meta Map?


----------



## Bonemaster (16. März 2007)

ich glaub das war wirklich meta map      das hab ich schon probiert        ich versuch mal das Cartographer         und danke für alle hilfe hier       ich melde mich und sag dan hier wieder bescheid ob das funzt oder ob sich das ding auch blos questgeber merken kann


----------



## Len (16. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> das ist ein Ace-Addon. Gibts also bei http://files.wowace.com/.
> 
> Aber kann Cartographer wirklich automatisch Quests anzeige? Soweit ich weiß kan nder sich doch nur Questgeber merken wenn man einmal da war oder? Oder war das Meta Map?



Automatisch nicht, aber ich kann Notizen hinzufügen. War ganz praktisch, weil sonst hätte ich den blöden Sumpfhüter gestern gar nimmer wieder gefunden :<


----------



## Bonemaster (16. März 2007)

also gibt es da garnichts was das automatisch macht?     


achso es scheint so als würden Cartographer und metamap nich grade miteinander harmonieren        also manche butten überlappen sich und alles so weiter         man sollte nicht Cartographer mit metamap und titanpanal miteinander kombinieren    die map ist danach kaum noch zu benutzen
ich nehm lieber metamap dan.




aber jetzt mal davon weg 
gibt es jetzt also kein programm was das kann oder wie?
falls doch bitte einen link zu der seite und den namen des programmes angeben

danke im vorraus


----------

